# Lighting question



## fumoon (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, 
I'm starting with a 10 gallon tank with the Hagen CO2 system. Using just a regular desk lamp with a CFL bulb. The spec on the box is telling me 26 watts(100w), 1625 lumens, 6500K....

Will this be enough for the plants?....I have xmas moss, baby tears, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis and Hemianthus micranthemoides now.

And how long should I keep the lights on?

thanks


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

fumoon said:


> Hi,
> I'm starting with a 10 gallon tank with the Hagen CO2 system. Using just a regular desk lamp with a CFL bulb. The spec on the box is telling me 26 watts(100w), 1625 lumens, 6500K....
> 
> Will this be enough for the plants?....I have xmas moss, baby tears, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis and Hemianthus micranthemoides now.
> ...


I think this would only give you low to medium light.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Your plants are low-med light requirement plants.

You have a 10G tank some so depth wise, your plants will get plenty of lights.

I don't think you will have a problem with most plants.

I find CO2 and Fe and water circulation are the biggest limiting factor in planted tanks.

If you have algae, try adjusting your lighting, ie, period and/or intensity.

Intensity is adjust by adjusting distance between your light and your plants.

As a suggestion, you might want to try two lamps, maybe lower wattage or the same, so that you have a more even light distribution. This will produce less shadow and shade - that is unless you like the dark fringe and bright center look.

Good luck.


----------



## fumoon (Jan 13, 2008)

LTPGuy said:


> Your plants are low-med light requirement plants.
> 
> You have a 10G tank some so depth wise, your plants will get plenty of lights.
> 
> ...


Yep, I'm seeing a 'few' tiny strings of algae starting the third day. Light was ON for like 8hrs...
I'll shorten the lights down to 6hrs and move the light up maybe 3 inch and see how it goes.

Thx....^^


----------

